# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Установка программ без захламления реестра

## alexfray

Такая проблема: Нужно будет устанавливать много программ для просмотра их функциональности и написания статей, с последующим удалением. Но не хочется захламлять реестр... так как винда при таком обилии установок быстро думаю накроется, а этого не хотелось бы... Использую Windows XP. Есть какой-нибудь выход?

----------


## Jet-91

можно поставить виртуальную машину, на неё поставить Xp и там уже тестить проги...

----------


## Blacktomcat

Реально просто откатываться через Acronis. Одна зачистка реестра нмчего не даст. Будет накапливаться барахло в папках Dcoments and settings\...\Application Data,
windows\system32 и кучке других. С Акронисом - 10 минут до и 10 минут после.

----------


## Blacktomcat

Реально просто откатываться через Acronis. Одна зачистка реестра нмчего не даст. Будет накапливаться барахло в папках Dcoments and settings\...\Application Data,
windows\system32 и кучке других. С Акронисом - 10 минут до и 10 минут после.

----------


## persivan

Акроникс ещё не факт что восстановит систему, нужно подбирать версию, которая содержит драйвера модели Вашего жесткого диска,  или использовать спец. утилиту с набором драйверов. Но архивчик Акронисом конечно сделать надо на всякий случай.

Рекомендую воспользоваться Ashampoo UnInstaller , эта прога производит захват при установке новой  софтины, отслеживает все изменения реестра , а затем корректно  без следов удаляет при необходимости . Дополнительные функции, как-то очистка и т.д. присутствуют

----------


## _vvv_

В таком случае поможет Total Uninstall.

Утилита для корректного и полного удаления установленных программ. На первом этапе работы Total Uninstall следит за изменениями в системе во время установки нового софта, делает "снимок" файловой системы и реестра до начала установки того или иного приложения и после. В дальнейшем, исходя из собранных в момент установки программ данных (снимков до и после инсталляции), утилита быстро и безошибочно поможет удалить ненужную вам программу.

----------


## shiwa

А ишо есть программа "ShadowUser" . Ставь любые программы, издевайся над ОС, всё вернется на круги своя.

----------


## Blacktomcat

> Акроникс ещё не факт что восстановит систему, нужно подбирать версию, которая содержит драйвера модели Вашего жесткого диска,  или использовать спец. утилиту с набором драйверов. Но архивчик Акронисом конечно сделать надо на всякий случай.


Случаев чтобы бутявка акрониса не увидела хард за последних два года не было - и AHCI и все SATA распознаются корректно. С анделитерами были накладки - затирались их базы и падали мониторы слежения, здесь смысл - кинул на болванку и в сейф:)

----------


## 2xJoker

А я согласен с *Jet-91*
Ставь виртуалку и будет тебе счастье.

----------


## Blacktomcat

Виртуальное счастье не может быть полным :)
Время установки Windows ME в VM Ware - ~2 ч, Virtual PC ~1ч, Virtual Box ~2.5ч
Проверку программой Интегратор Виктория (DOS, способ защиты - определение CRC BIOS, СУБД работает напрямую с HDD без буферирования записи, 1995 г.) с грехом пополам  только Virtual Box от Sun :)
В VM Ware - если ты будешь из host машины работатть с разделом к которому дал доступ из гостевой VM то горе тебя ждёт :-(((((( при закрытии VM положила виртуальный каталог на уже изменённое место без коррекций FAT :( погиб весь каталог - результат двух недель непосильного труда 
Снимки VM - аналогично, если давал доступ к HDD в сохранённом сеансе, то открыв его, при закрытии найдешь только файлы которые не модифицировал, остальное погибнет НАВСЕГДА :(((
Virtual PC 2007 SR1 - работает быстрее но падает :))
Virtual Box - подвисала гостевая VM, но деструкции не было, неправильно обрабатывала клавиатурные команды, точнее - не замечала прямого доступа к клавиатуре :(

_Добавлено через 6 минут 57 секунд_
Уточняю - тестовый комп Athlon 64 x2 3800+ 939 soc nv4/ 2 GB RAM / PCIE ATI x300 / sata 250 /sata 320 / sata 250, WinXP Pro SP3. Время прямой установки Win Me 15 мин (с поиском дров)

----------


## 2xJoker

хз, юзаю виртуал пк, все норм работает ничего не падает

----------


## aldiyu

Полностью согласен с Blacktomcat. Для описанных целей само то. А если сделать загрузочный диск Acronis, то и Acronis на HDD можно не устанавливать. Правда, чтобы сделать загрузочный диск сначала Acronis надо установить:). Я и мои друзья регулярно пользуются этой программой. Именно для таких целей, или для отката на стабильное состояние системы раз в 2-3 месяца.  Но была такая проблема. После апгрейда компьютера (материнская плата на Intel P43, процессор Intel 8400) заработал только Acronis v.12. Не ниже. А в остальном никаких претензий к программе.

----------


## Ulrika

Deep Freeze или Returnil - 100% откат любых изменений после перезагрузки. Проверено на себе.

----------

